# New tyres required...but for a 4x4, not MH



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Could anyone please help me whittle down the huge choice of tyres available? 

I need to replace the tyres on my suzuki gt. It will get little off-roading or super-hot weather; but it will encounter lots of snow and mud and about 10,000 miles pa.

I have looked at several tyres sites (listed on previous posts), but I don't recognise the manufacturers to know whether they have a good reputation or not....eg Hercules, Nokian, Vredestein.

Hope you don't mind me posting on this forum, but I value your opinions!

Thanks, Simone


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

simandme said:


> Could anyone please help me whittle down the huge choice of tyres available?
> 
> I need to replace the tyres on my suzuki gt. It will get little off-roading or super-hot weather; but it will encounter lots of snow and mud and about 10,000 miles pa.
> 
> ...


When I lived in Germany, I always bought Vredestein winter tyres and in summer, M+S for our forest off-roader. It was OK on the autobahn on both sets too. For those who question 2 different types - there was a subtle difference between winter and M+S and it showed in the winter!!!

Colin


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Nokian are one of the best snow tyres around (I think they are a Finnish brand),

I run Vredestein snow tyres on my Landrover Freelander in the winter.

But snow tyres are not mud tyres...

I like BF Goodrich AT or General Grabber AT for casual off road, or the MT equivalents for more serious use


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Vredestein are good, can't comment on the others.

Peter


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for your (speedy) help - have chosen the vredesteins


----------

